# moving to milan



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

do u think its possible to find a job in milan while i dont speak italian,, only english language,?


----------



## mesomewhere (Jun 6, 2010)

very hard to be frank, worked and lived in Italy (north of Milano) for 4 years and I would say hard but not impossible.........try some international companies or a crash language course 

meawayfromhome


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

even for unskilled job like waiter?
the issue i got admission to the university of milan for a master degree and have money enough for only 6 months and the program is 2 years,,,


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

A waiter would be expected to deal with customers. 

You need something dealing with tourists or not dealing with the public.


----------



## mesomewhere (Jun 6, 2010)

but how you want to communicate with the guests ;-) I would assume possible so good luck and lots of fun in Milano

me...


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

so do u think it would be difficult to live there? and proceed my education..?


----------



## fab (Apr 10, 2010)

r_alaa82 said:


> so do u think it would be difficult to live there? and proceed my education..?


Hi,
speaking Italian is a must if you want to live in Italy.
As far as I know, there are some Italian courses for foreigners and they are for free.

Start to have a look here --> Corsi di italiano per stranieri | info


----------



## greenstudio (Jun 8, 2010)

my sis has a plan to move to Milan as well


----------

